# Does working on a bike detail/team change what you carry?



## bonesaw (Sep 11, 2013)

Working a bike detail for a roadrace soon. Do you guys change what you carry from what you normally have on your person while working off of a truck?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 11, 2013)

Your organization should have some guidelines as to what you need to carry. EMS bike teams I've been involved with have always had some sort of saddlebags or panniers to carry their equipment. Bulky trauma supplies and immobilization supplies should be left for the ambulance or gator access to the location. The rest depends on whether you're working BLS or ALS.  At a minimum for either level, I'd say a compact AED (seriously vital, as SCA happen fairly often during some of these events), glucometer, tourniquets, hemostatic dressing, small assortment of gauze/cling, BVM, OPA/NPA, and PPE gloves. Maybe a couple cold packs and bandaids. At an ALS level, I'd add an IV wrap, airway kit, narcotic analgesia, benzos, albuterol inhalers, Epi 1:1000, Epi 1:10000, D50, ASA, and NTG. The rest can probably wait for someone else to arrive.


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2013)

1 bike team (2 bikes) carries a full Paramedic bags worth of stuff plus o2 and an aed that can do 3 leads. Everything on the bike is stocked like it would be if it were a truck. just no extra stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2013)

IPMBA also has a suggested gear load out for bike medics. Might be a good place to start.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> IPMBA also has a suggested gear load out for bike medics. Might be a good place to start.



And knowing that exists, you should follow that rather than my wholly unscientific, completely made up list.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2013)

Chaz, aren't you down south these days? Grab a copy of the bike team gear check off from Spec Ops. That might be helpful...


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2013)

If your not a medic or it isn't an ALS agency, you can only do BLS. 

You can't carry backboards so you can't do that until a rig or some other vehicle brings you one. 

What else would you do that is so special?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 14, 2013)

firecoins said:


> If your not a medic or it isn't an ALS agency, you can only do BLS.
> thanks for pointing out the obvious
> You can't carry backboards so you can't do that until a rig or some other vehicle brings you one.
> read above
> ...


Imagine what this forum would be if every question was responded with a question. Probably not very helpful.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Imagine what this forum would be if every question was responded with a question. Probably not very helpful.



:glare:


----------

